
Which BoD or E-book publisher would you recommend? - nils-m-holm
I currently have about 15 book titles at Lulu.com, but I am looking for alternatives. In particular, I am looking for a publisher who lets me keep the copyright and distributes PDF and EPUB files as provided by me without and tampering.
======
asicsp
I use leanpub [1] and gumroad [2]. Based on my testing, what we upload is
retained exactly as it is. Unless you use options like make each copy unique
(by adding some marker, etc). And as far as I understood the terms and
conditions, the author retains the copyright.

[1] [https://leanpub.com/](https://leanpub.com/)

[2] [https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)

~~~
nils-m-holm
Excellent! Will have a look at both! Thanks!

